# I'm ready for Sept. Bud of the month.



## ziggyross (Sep 4, 2021)

A couple of teasers. The best are yet to come.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> A couple of teasers. The best are yet to come.


Nice Ziggy   remember Bud of the Month for September
Link
https://www.marijuanapassion.com/th...month-for-september-lets-see-them-buds.79885/


----------



## InPain (Sep 4, 2021)

Me to apes in space four weeks left all organic.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 4, 2021)

Make sure your bud Pic makes it to the contest thread.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 4, 2021)

I sent the link this Morn did ya get it


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 5, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I sent the link this Morn did ya get it


Yes I did thank you.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Sep 13, 2021)

I might be too but I need 2 more weeks


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 13, 2021)

Tropical Sativa Man said:


> I might be too but I need 2 more weeks


You can enter it in Sept and Oct if you want


----------



## Hydrobell (Sep 15, 2021)

ziggyross said:


> A couple of teasers. The best are yet to come.


Yes they are   lol


----------

